# When Life Gives You Lemons.....



## indaswamp (Sep 6, 2020)

Make Lemonade...

With Hurricane Laura that passed through couple weeks ago, lots of free wood for the taking. Wish circumstances were different, but I will always take the free wood. Some red oak I picked up couple days ago..


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 6, 2020)

Good find. Free wood is always a blessing


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 6, 2020)

Oak ?


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 6, 2020)

Tons more....I took what I can use. Need to find some pecan now....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Oak ?


Yeah chopsaw, red oak....


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2020)

Heck yeah,
free wood is great.
Red Oak will work nicely, now go find some Hickory.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2020)

Great looking hardwood!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 6, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> now go find some Hickory.


Chile- I still have plenty of Hickory left from the last time I picked up free wood. It's bitternut Hickory, but hickory smoke is hickory smoke.. I am out of pecan though so looking for that.
I burn fist size chunks so the small dia. logs are perfect!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 6, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Great looking hardwood!


Thanks noboundaries.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Chile- I still have plenty of Hickory left from the last time I picked up free wood. It's bitternut Hickory, but hickory smoke is hickory smoke.. I am out of pecan though so looking for that.
> I burn fist size chunks so the small dia. logs are perfect!


But I need more Hickory


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 6, 2020)

LOL!!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 7, 2020)

Glad you didn't have any major damage and are getting to stock up on some wood instead of it just going to waste. After hurricane Michael I spent a couple weeks helping to clear roads with the loader on my tractor and my skid steer. It was sad to push so many smoking wood type trees to the sides of roads to just have it picked up later and hauled for disposal but there was just so much of it nobody could use it all.  I moved oak, hickory, cherry, pecan and about every other type tree you can think of and saved some but the majority of it just went to waste. Hope you find that pecan before it goes to waste as so much does after these things.


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 10, 2020)

A downed tree is actually how I fell in total love with pecan.  My brother in law had 6 big ones in his property, but old old old trees.  One night, the wind came up and a big one came down.

We cut it up and stacked it and from a long dead limb in it I took home about 6-7 nice 3-4 inch diameter rounds.  I split them and started using them in my pit.  I was in love.  I took a load of that wood home everytime I went out to his place.   Used it about 3 years.

I'm in SC where you can't sneeze without hitting a hickory tree, so everyone uses hickory.  It's a very regional thing, hickory smoked pulled pork.

Me...I didn't grow up here.  I was a Louisiana kid who spent a lot of time in Arkansas (moved there at 13) but my family used mostly post oak (Texas influence).  Hickory was very available in Arkansas, but it wasn't our thing.

After I moved to SC, I kept oak in my heart but discovered adding fruit (cherry is my favorite) made it twice as nice.  People here love my pulled pork because it's different.  And the oak here is way different than the oak from "back home"

After finding pecan, I left oak forever.   The oak in SC runs mostly red oak and I just can't get post oak here.  Red isn't the same, it is weird to me.  Kinda like if post oak had a mesquite great grandpappy in it's family tree.  I can get white, but pecan reminds me of post oak from the ArkLaTex region.

Now I use a pellet, but if I ever build another pit, I'll be on the hunt for another load of pecan.

But to India's point, absolutely look at a downed tree as a resource.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 13, 2020)

And we are in the bullseye again....Sally is expected to crank up to a Cat 2 storm and make landfall close to Grand Isle, Louisiana. We don't need that....hope it doen't blow up into another monster storm like Laura did....and they sure don't need another strike in SWLA if the track continues to slide west!


----------

